# Rescued...



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

With my Jade's recent passing so near by, I wasn't looking for another cat or kitten...not yet; I wanted to wait a while...but then I stumbled upon a kitten that needed rescuing on Monday; I had gone to local pet shops in search of a new collar for one of my other kitties. Brazil's collar was getting kinda ragged. I had already been to one, and had one collar in mind, but figured I would scope out more options first. So I headed to the next pet shop. I looked at the first set of collars, but didn't find anything there, so headed over to the other area where they keep more collars. Well, to get to that area, you have to pass by the "puppy room"; this is where they keep the little rodents, kitties, and puppies, that they have for sale. I saw a little black kitty sitting alone on the top shelf of the kitty cage, just kinda hunched and huddled there. When another kitty jumped up there, and that one nearly tipped over, my curiosity\concern was peaked. I asked if I could go and look at the kittens.

When I got in there, the little fluffy black kitten just sat there with a helpless stare. I washed my hands, and opened the cage, and another kitten enthusiastically jumped out onto my shoulder...after putting him back in the cage, I proceded to do a quick feel over on the obviously kitten. I was appalled when I actually felt over her spine, and ribs...she was literally a ball of fluff covering bone. No muscle, no fat...icky bum; she was also wet and stunk really bad. I found out they had 'bathed' her...hmmph, I thought later, they didn't do a very good job...AND they left an already sick kitty WET!!! Anyway...

The groomer at this pet shop came in, and said that the owner had been called and was supposed to come and get the sick kitty...but so far hadn't. I decided then to try and see if I could save the kitty; Logic was taking over, and I figured, okay, this kitten is a rack of bones, not eating, probably not drinking, the owners sold her to a pet shop in the first place...there's no way they are probably going to spend $ to save her. I asked how much they were selling the kittens for, and that I would take the sick one; I didn't mind a little extra care. What I was really thinking was "How could you let her get this bad? Why is she still in with the other kittens? I just want to get her out of this place...this is why I don't like to buy pets from pet shops" So I paid my 20$ for her, and swooped her out the door...I was fuming, and sad at the same time...I had the kitty, but she was very weak...I was hoping she had a strong will to survive! I got her home, and gave her a proper bath (actually two!) to get rid of her terrible smell, then dried and brushed her. The whole time she just soaked up all the attention she was recieving...I don't blame her one bit!

That night and the next day I had to syringe feed "Faith" because she was so weak that she didn't have the energy to eat on her own...so every 2-3 hours she got 6cc's (all her tummy could hold!) of canned kitty food, mixed in enough water to make it fit in the syringe. She was put on Amoxicillin, and a high energy vitamin supplement; both of which she is still getting. Fortunately, now she is eating on her own, and is now trying out the 'hard kibble' as well. She is still in solitary confinement, however, until her antibiotics are gone, and she has gained enough weight to 'stand up' to my other two kitties.

So far, even though she is gaining strength, she seems to be a "lap kitty", or what I like to call a literal 'rag doll' kitty...when you pick her up, she just falls limp into your embrace, and then will reach up and push her nose into your face...she's even kneaded my neck a couple times. Some how, I think Jade would approve...


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job on saving her. YOu can tell she's satified in that last picture!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so kind to save her! It's kind of a "in the right place at the right time" thing. You can tell she's lovin' her new home!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

good for you.......both in the sense of 'lucky kitty' AND in the sense of 'good for YOU'!! a good vibe from rainbow bridge, and jade is probably smiling..........enjoy, and i hope he/she perks up quickly. 
check for parasites, too, and coccidia.....


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw. God puts us in the right place at the right time so He can do wonderful things. I believe Faith will help heal your heart.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You definately did the right thing! And chose a very fitting name for her.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I think it was one of those 'right place and the right time'; I certainly didn't expect to add another kitty so soon though...but Faith is a very lovely girl. She's got a lot of weight to put on, and I am sure it will be touch and go with her health wise for a while (as it is with alot of rescues in her state). She's been wormed, though, so hopefully that won't be an issue...I took care of that even before starting her antibiotics! 

She's getting more playful by the day though, which is a good thing; she's actually laying next to me on the couch as I type, beating up a mouse that I 'doused' in cat nip. Lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh.... you found my weakness!!! Cats pull on my heart strings and I can't say no to a kitty! She's beautiful, looks so much like my Felix. LOVE my kitties!!!

I've been involved with rescue/fostering with cats and kittens. Chipped too many times so I don't do it anymore. Your great saving her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i had tears in my eyes by the end! Amanda God certainly knows his timing.


She looks so sweet!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, most of you all know that I am a Nurta Drench freak. I swear by it. Well long story short (I hope), we had a kitten that was attacked and her hear was crushed. We took her to the ER and they wanted $375.00 to save her. Put here on IV, and 24 hour stay in the hospital. Sorry, I love me animals but I could not justify spending htat much on a kitten and it most likely not make it. I told them I was talking her home. They were not happy at all. Well, I gave her Nutra Drench when I got home, again several hours later and in the morning she was alive. YEP, I believe the Nurta Drench saved her. 
Another Nutra Drench story. Give her a little bit if you have it. I gave 1 pump(I have the pumps), other wist alie a 1/2cc.
good luck. With the love you have to give, that is what she needs. ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a beautiful story. god works in misterious ways & it was the right time & place for both you & your new kitty. you were meant to be with each other.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha...Nutridrench is what she has been getting...Lol! I originally put her story on another forum where people don't know what Nutridrench is (and copied\pasted it here)...Lol...but, yeah, that is what she gets; she is still getting it, because the Clavomax tends to wipe out vitamin and minerals out of their systems. The first day I had her, and I gave her the drench, she perked up quite a bit; her first doses I gave a full cc, and now she just gets 1\2 cc. 

I so far have not spent really anything on Faith; I did get some fluids run into her SQ, but they didn't charge me for it. But she was so 'far gone' by the time I got her, that I didn't want to risk spending a ton on her, and lose her anyway; especially after just losing Jade. I decided that if prayer, good food, some antibiotics (which I had), vitamin\mineral supplements, and water didn't help get her through, there wouldn't be much more the clinic could do either, because that is basically what they would do. 

I don't doubt their care, because they have cared for our animals really well, but when it comes to rescues like Faith, all I usually ask for are meds if I need them. Faith does have a gimp on her hind leg, but there are no breaks, so when she gets to feeling better, and puts weight and muscle on, I will have her checked out thoroughly; chances are it is something that may need ortho surgery, or just plain old time to mend.


----------

